# What wood for what cheese?



## bobkomar (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a smoke vault using AMNST that I plan on trying to cold smoke with. I'm hoping to shorten my learning curve a bit by getting a idea what cheese goes best with the pellets being used.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

My personal favorite for most cheeses is a mix of apple and pecan. I have also used the pitmaster and like it a lot.

You are going to have to experiment with different woods and see what you like best.


----------



## venture (Sep 24, 2012)

As Gary said, many people have many different favorites.

We like a mix of maple and cherry.

Your cheese and your taste.  I would say I can't remember having any bad smoked cheese?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

